# Help with Drainzit



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I ordered a HON1012 drainzit hose for my HSS1332. It’s not even close to the threads on the drain plug. So either that is the right number and I was sent the wrong part or I ordered the wrong hose. Hopefully someone here can please tell me the right part number I need. 

Thanks


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Ok, I get to talk to myself here but maybe it will help someone else. The Drainzit was right. I bought it off eBay with no instructions, probably from someone who ordered the wrong part. Anyway, it was the small drain extension that I needed to remove. I couldn’t see it until I put the machine up on the lift. I remembered that there was a second plug on the port side so I installed it there, seems to be more out of harms way under the exhaust shroud. I hope it works better than draining the oil from the stock port because that was a mess. I tried using a container wedged under it and of course some oil managed to get around it. Anyway here is a picture of where I put it. Let me know if you think this will cause problems.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yup, I think my original instructions included removing the drain extension. It should be fine on either side!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

tabora said:


> Yup, I think my original instructions included removing the drain extension. It should be fine on either side!



Tabora do you know what size drainzit is for a Tecumseh??? 1/4 or 3/8"


Their website is blank for Tecumseh!


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Ditto on tabora to vmax.........


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Tabora do you know what size drainzit is for a Tecumseh??? 1/4 or 3/8"


I believe that the older Tecumseh drains were 1/4-18 thread, but the newer ones are likely M10?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks guys, sorry for the sideways picture. I swear it was right side up when I tried to put it up!


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

vmax, what brand is your lift?? think its time for one in my shop!!!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

contender said:


> vmax, what brand is your lift?? think its time for one in my shop!!!


 That looks like a HaulMaster TableCart...
https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lbs-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-69148.html

You can also get one of these at Harbor Freight very cheaply ($150ish) with a Super Coupon:
https://www.harborfreight.com/500-lbs-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-60730.html


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Tabora is right on the money. It’s the Harbor Freight lift table. Beats the **** out of trying to work on these things on the floor. I use a piece of plywood as a ramp and just back it up on the table to work on it. Great for lifting stuff up into a pickup bed too!


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks Vmax, our Princess Auto, here in Ontario, have a look alike which I am eying......


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

the one here at Princess, should work, but need to wait till the couple times a year sale @ $100 off, will try to add the link..

https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/500-lb-hydraulic-lift-cart/A-p8662223e

Back to my HS621


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

contender said:


> the one here at Princess, should work, but need to wait till the couple times a year sale @ $100 off, will try to add the link...


Harbor Freight ships to Ontario, so the total price might be lower? There's a current 20% off coupon 980451640004 that takes the price on the 500lb cart 60730 down to $136 US.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi Contender, That Princess Auto table looks exactly like mine, different color. This one is rated at 1000 lbs.


----------

